

Rules for Business - delano
http://gtcaz.com/post/33443862/rules-for-business

======
run4yourlives
This is basically ripped word for word from the blog that he links to. Because
of that, I'm flagging as spam.

~~~
delano
Ooops, I didn't see the link to the original
(<http://b.lesseverything.com/2008/4/30/rules-for-business>); thanks for
pointing it out.

I don't agree that it's spam though. The rationale is that you get the content
in your RSS reader without having to follow the link.

